# Math.Random



## G-style04 (17. Mai 2005)

meine Frage zu der Klasse unten , die ich selbst geschrieben habe.

Wie kommt die Zufallszahl bei Math.radom zustand?


public void Zahl()
        {

            z1 = 1+ (int)(y* Math.random());
            String str1 = Integer.toString(z1);

            z2 = 1+ (int)(y* Math.random());
            String str2 = Integer.toString(z2);

            z3 = 1+ (int)(y* Math.random());
            String str3 = Integer.toString(z3);

            z4 = 1+ (int)(y* Math.random());
            String str4 = Integer.toString(z4);

         }


----------



## Franz Degenhardt (17. Mai 2005)

G-style04 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> die ich selbst geschrieben habe


du meinst selbst gepastet? 

Interessiert dich die Implementierung von random()? Ist sehr kryptisch mit vielen byte-Operatoren.. Denke du möchtest eher wissen, was da bei deinen Ausdrücken passiert:

Math.random()  : liefert double zwischen 0 und 1 

* y : multiplizieren mit nicht näher spezifizierter Zahl

(int) : casten auf int

+1 : 1 addieren

Es wird in etwa eine Zahl zwischen 0 und y erzeugt. Wobei man dabei allerdings sinvoller  Random.nextInt  benutzten sollte.

Grüsse TrueSun


----------

